# Pronúncia de DE e TE em meio das palavras



## intruder

Olá pessoal. 
No Brasil as sílabas DE e TE costumam ser pronunciadas como DJI e TCHI. Por exemplo: pisotear como pisoTCHIar e chatear como chaTCHIar. Será que as palavras "empreendedor" e "batedeira" podem ser lidas como "empreenDJIdor" e "baTCHIdeira"? Ou não?
Tem alguma regra que rege essa pronúncia? 
Obrigado


----------



## TravellingDocBR

Olá

As sílabas DE e TE são pronunciadas /dji/ e /tchi/ quando são finais, como em duenDE ou em presenTE, ou quando fazem parte de um hiato (encontro vocálico em que as vogais fazem parte de sílabas diferentes), em geral verbos no infinitivo, como nos exemplos que citaste.
Vale para "presentear", por exemplo, mas não para "presenteio" (eu).


----------



## Guigo

Apenas lembrando que existem sotaques e acentos diferentes, no Brasil e a mudança para /dji/ e /tchi/ não é geral.

Recomendo o vídeo "Alceu Valença - Vou Danado Pra Catende (1975)" no youtube: são 2 pernambucanos (Alceu e Lula Cortes) e um paraibano (Zé Ramalho) cantando. Aliás, o vídeo é bom pra caramba!


----------



## patriota

Há também palavras que são pronunciadas ora com a palatalização, ora sem ela, pelo mesmo falante ou por pessoas diferentes da mesma localidade. Um exemplo da cidade de São Paulo é _teatro._ Ouve-se tanto /te'atɾu/ quanto /tʃi'atɾu/, inclusive dentro de um mesmo grupo social.


----------



## machadinho

A minha pronúncia de "teatro" e "teoria" é inconsistente. Digo /tʃi'atɾu/ mas /teo'riə/ em vez de /tʃiu'riə/, como um antigo professor meu. Nunca entendi por quê. Vão dizer que é por causa do acento tônico. Para mim isso não explica nada, e o mistério continua.


----------



## xiskxisk

Em Portugal também se pronunciam os E em final de sílaba com hiato como I: tiatro, tioria, priocupação, rial, riaparecimento.

Pronunciar como Ê/É constitui hipercorrecção.


----------



## machadinho

@xiskxisk, como se pronuncia "teórico" em Portugal?


----------



## Carfer

Diria que varia entre 't_*e*_oria' (com 'e' mudo) e 't*i*oria', com provável predominância desta última (eu também é para onde me dá).


----------



## machadinho

teoria ou teórico, Carfer?


----------



## intruder

Carfer said:


> Diria que varia entre 't_*e*_oria' (com 'e' mudo) e 't*i*oria', com provável predominância desta última (eu também é para onde me dá).



Olá, Carfer. Não entendi essa frase "eu também é para onde me dá". Pode decifrá-la por favor? )


----------



## Carfer

Por alguma razão, troquei '_teórico_' por '_teoria_', desculpe. '_Tiórico_' sempre, parece-me (por vezes o '_i_' sai um pouco menos sonoro, mas continua a ser claramente um _'i_').


----------



## Carfer

Q


intruder said:


> Olá, Carfer. Não entendi essa frase "eu também é para onde me dá". Pode decifrá-la por favor? )


Quero dizer que é como calha, não a pronuncio necessariamente sempre da mesma forma, umas vezes sai mais para o lado do _'i_', outras do _'e_'.


----------



## intruder

Legal! Não sabia que em Portugal a letra E átona também vira I.

Eu também já ouvi falar tanto "tchiatro" quanto "teatro". Mas eu nunca ouvi falar "empreendjidor" e "batchideira". Provavelmente não me deparei com isso ainda. Por isso gostaria de perguntar vocês. Se já ouviram ou não. Entendo que pronúncias podem váriar e palatalização pode não ocorrer. Tipo "descrever" e "djiscrever"... "desconfortável" e "djisconfortável". Mas aquelas duas palavras citadas acima não me deixam calmo kkkk. Alguém já ouviu elas sendo pronunciadas com palatalização?


----------



## Casquilho

machadinho said:


> A minha pronúncia de "teatro" e "teoria" é inconsistente. Digo /tʃi'atɾu/ mas /teo'riə/ em vez de /tʃiu'riə/, como um antigo professor meu. Nunca entendi por quê. Vão dizer que é por causa do acento tônico. Para mim isso não explica nada, e o mistério continua.



Eu também tive um professor na faculdade, velhíssimo, que falava "tchioria" - e os alunos não perdoavam. Por falar nisso, alguém lembra das infames dublagens simultâneas do Oscar na Globo, em que a intérprete sempre falava "acadimia"?


----------



## Guigo

Intruder, este assunto de palatização daria um tratado. 

Você irá encontrar de tudo e, como dito por outros, variando na mesma pessoa. Agora mesmo, estava olhando o _fuçabúqui_ e minha sobrinha mandou esta: "Olha o meu _catioro_". Depois, descobri que esta forma vem sendo usada amiúde.


----------



## Casquilho

intruder said:


> Legal! Não sabia que em Portugal a letra E átona também vira I.
> 
> Eu também já ouvi falar tanto "tchiatro" quanto "teatro". Mas eu nunca ouvi falar "empreendjidor" e "batchideira". Provavelmente não me deparei com isso ainda. Por isso gostaria de perguntar vocês. Se já ouviram ou não. Entendo que pronúncias podem váriar e palatalização pode não ocorrer. Tipo "descrever" e "djiscrever"... "desconfortável" e "djisconfortável". Mas aquelas duas palavras citadas acima não me deixam calmo kkkk. Alguém já ouviu elas sendo pronunciadas com palatalização?



Nunca, e acho improvável você encontrar qualquer falante nativo, a não ser uma criança ou alguém com problema de pronúncia (ou propositadamente arremedando uma pronúncia infantil), dizendo "empreendjidor" e "batchideira". A mim pelo menos não soa natural - e eu já ouvi muitos tipos diferentes de sotaque.


----------



## Carfer

intruder said:


> Legal! Não sabia que em Portugal a letra E átona também vira I.
> 
> Eu também já ouvi falar tanto "tchiatro" quanto "teatro". Mas eu nunca ouvi falar "empreendjidor" e "batchideira". Provavelmente não me deparei com isso ainda. Por isso gostaria de perguntar vocês. Se já ouviram ou não. Entendo que pronúncias podem váriar e palatalização pode não ocorrer. Tipo "descrever" e "djiscrever"... "desconfortável" e "djisconfortável". Mas aquelas duas palavras citadas acima não me deixam calmo kkkk. Alguém já ouviu elas sendo pronunciadas com palatalização?



Temos um fenómeno inverso, que propicia erros de ortografia, como por exemplo '_discriminar_', que frequentemente se diz e escreve '_descriminar_' (às vez até '_descreminar_'), _'destinguir/destinto'_ em vez de '_distinguir/distinto_' e por aí adiante.   A outra diferença é que nós não palatizamos os '_t_' e os '_d'_ dos exemplos que deu.


----------



## patriota

Guigo said:


> minha sobrinha mandou esta: "Olha o meu _catioro_". Depois, descobri que esta forma vem sendo usada amiúde.


Uma que tenho ouvido de crianças é "caritcha" (_carinha_, _cara_): "_No jogo, aparece um caritcha do mal_".


----------



## intruder

catioro. Que fofo


----------



## guihenning

Não se palataliza «empreendedor» e «batedeira» porque no Brasil somos mais resistentes a reduções pré-tônicas, e o DE/TE em questão vêm justamente ante a sílaba tônica, o que os impede de serem palatalizados e reduzidos. Veja que os portugueses não têm esse problema e portanto '_tiuríâ_' é perfeitamente _possível_, enquanto que no Brasil a redução acontece apenas no 'a' final pós-tônico: '_teoríâ_', mas quem fala '_txiuríâ_' está, na verdade, respeitando a tendência natural do português de reduzir as vogais átonas. (embora esse fenômeno seja muito mais acentuado na Terrinha do que aqui). E como a palatalização é recente no Brasil, há ainda pronúncias que respeitam as suas 'regras' mas são ainda estigmatizadas. Veja '_acadjimíâ_' (academia).
Embora mais resistentes, não significa, porém, que não reduzamos nunca as vogais pré-tônicas. Há muitos mineiros que pronunciam '_milhór_' (melhor). De resto há '_pulêru_' (poleiro). '_butxíjâ_' (botija), '_durmir_' (dormir) '_cuzinhar_' (cozinhar), etc… (com variações entre falantes).

Antes de pausa completa, _'de/te'_ podem perder a vogal final. 'gêntx' (gente). 'kêntx' (quente), etc…

Tá quente aqui: tá kêntxi akí
Aqui tá quente: âkí/akí tá kêntx


----------



## machadinho

não é: tá kêntxakí?


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> não é: tá kêntxakí?


Eu ia escrever 'tá kêntxia ki'. Porque tenho a impressão de que nem sempre se perde aquele _izinho_ insistente.
Eu pessoalmente devo oscilar entre 'kêntxakí' e 'kêntxia ki'


----------



## subterlabentia

Fiquei curioso depois de ouvir uma entrevista a Thiago Motta, che chegou em Itália para jogar na Roma e adquiriu a nacionalidade Italiána. Ele é da região de São Paulo, mas não palataliza o nome dele em [tʃiˈaɡu]: nem o pronuncia de forma espanhola [ˈtjaɣo], mas de forma Italiana, assim como está escrito [ti'ago].

Gostaria de saber si se trata de pronuncia bastante commun naquela região, o si ele queria parecer menos estrangeiro, tendo um nome tão sugestivo, que na Itália não existe.


----------



## Casquilho

subterlabentia said:


> Fiquei curioso depois de ouvir uma entrevista a Thiago Motta, che chegou em Itália para jogar na Roma e adquiriu a nacionalidade Italiána. Ele é da região de São Paulo, mas não palataliza o nome dele em [tʃiˈaɡu]: nem o pronuncia de forma espanhola [ˈtjaɣo], mas de forma Italiána, assim como está escrito [ti'ago].
> 
> Gostaria de saber si se trata de pronuncia bastante commun naquela região, o si ele queria parecer menos estrangeiro, tendo um nome tão sugestivo, que na Itália não existe.



De fato, o equivalente italiano de Thiago é Giacomo. Se ele for do interior do estado de São Paulo, sim, pode ser um regionalismo - tenho um amigo paulista que pronuncia algumas palavras sem palatalizar. Mas na capital, eu nunca ouvi ninguém pronunciando [ti'ago].


----------



## PeterPT

Este tópico daria pano pra manga (("dáría" no Brasil e "daria" em Portugal)) no Brasil acentuam-se mais as vogais, regra geral.
Já agora para os não nativos da língua portuguesa, "dar pano pra manga" significa que teríamos muito para falar.

nota: o "dáría" no Brasil é para exemplificar a pronunciação e não como escrevem.

Fiquem bem, abraços de Portugal.


----------



## subterlabentia

Casquilho said:


> De fato, o equivalente italiano de Thiago é Giacomo. Se ele for do interior do estado de São Paulo, sim, pode ser um regionalismo - tenho um amigo paulista que pronuncia algumas palavras sem palatalizar. Mas na capital, eu nunca ouvi ninguém pronunciando [ti'ago].



Você tem razão em dizer que a forma italiana do nome em questão é Giacomo (ou também Jacopo). Só queria dizer que não há nenhum nome que soe similar, mais ou menos, como por exemplo Iago, Jack, Jacques.

Porém, tudo é possível, mas na minha opinião os Italianos começaram chamá-lo de [ti'ago] por ignorância, e ele foi aconselhado italianizar o nome dele dessa maneira, indo assim ao encontro dos adeptos. Ele recebeu a nacionalidade italiana, mas ainda não fala muito bem.


----------



## Ari RT

A filha de um amigo foi estudar nos EUA e seu belo nome Laura transformou-se em Ló-ra. É aceitar esse nome de personagem de desenho animado ou perder tempo explicando o inexplicável da pronúncia através de dois conjuntos fonéticos diferentes e muitas vezes sem correspondência, a ouvidos que sequer percebem a diferença. Tiago com "t" oclusivo é bem mais simples do que isso. É pronúncia válida lá e cá, não é novidade, o fonema existe nos dois conjuntos. Fácil.
Na região do interior de São Paulo onde nasci, "d" e "t" são distintamente plosivos (como em taco, toco, tu, dado, dedo, mesmo com d/t seguidos de "i"), jamais fricativos (dji/txi). Falamos aquele d/t curto e duro igual ao do nordestino. Tanto mais duro quanto mais próxima a ascendência de imigrantes italianos, cuja cultura predomina na região. Toda a minha família, materna e paterna, pronunciaria ti'ago.
Mais difícil é quando aporta por aqui um Andrea, nome masculino na Itália e feminino no Brasil. Pronunciamos quase igual (salvo por uma ligeira ditongação na direção de Andréia, com "i" quase desaparecido), mas os mal-entendidos são mais complicados que o tempo de oclusão da consoante "t" em Tiago.


----------



## subterlabentia

Ari RT said:


> A filha de um amigo foi estudar nos EUA e seu belo nome Laura transformou-se em Ló-ra. É aceitar esse nome de personagem de desenho animado ou perder tempo explicando o inexplicável da pronúncia através de dois conjuntos fonéticos diferentes e muitas vezes sem correspondência, a ouvidos que sequer percebem a diferença. Tiago com "t" oclusivo é bem mais simples do que isso. É pronúncia válida lá e cá, não é novidade, o fonema existe nos dois conjuntos. Fácil.
> Na região do interior de São Paulo onde nasci, "d" e "t" são distintamente plosivos (como em taco, toco, tu, dado, dedo, mesmo com d/t seguidos de "i"), jamais fricativos (dji/txi). Falamos aquele d/t curto e duro igual ao do nordestino. Tanto mais duro quanto mais próxima a ascendência de imigrantes italianos, cuja cultura predomina na região. Toda a minha família, materna e paterna, pronunciaria ti'ago.
> Mais difícil é quando aporta por aqui um Andrea, nome masculino na Itália e feminino no Brasil. Pronunciamos quase igual (salvo por uma ligeira ditongação na direção de Andréia, com "i" quase desaparecido), mas os mal-entendidos são mais complicados que o tempo de oclusão da consoante "t" em Tiago.



Depois do seu contributo, não há mais dúvidas. Isso foi muito interessante: estava inclinado a crer que os nomes próprios tivessem pronuncia uniforme em todo o país.


----------



## guihenning

subterlabentia said:


> Depois do seu contributo, não há mais dúvidas. Isso foi muito interessante: estava inclinado a crer que os nomes próprios tivessem pronuncia uniforme em todo o país.


Uniformidade? No Brasil?


----------

